# What did you do with your placenta?



## Feronia

So my placenta has been sitting in the freezer for the last 4 weeks, lol. I figure I should probably do something with it because things might get awkward if we have any guests over.

Any ideas? What did you home birthers do with your placentas? I thought about burying it under a nice tree in the area but we don't have a shovel! :haha:


----------



## pimento1979

You can still get it encapsulated if that's something you're interested in

https://placentanetwork.com/

That's what I did with my first one and I'll be doing it again this time :)


----------



## Feronia

I'd love to do encapsulation but it's too pricey for me right now. :(


----------



## gryphongrl

Mines in the freezer too... way too cold to bury it this time of year, so I'm waiting until spring then I think it's going under the apple tree. 

I did have guests over... "help yourself to anything in the freezer except what's in the biohazard bag" :)


----------



## Flowers Jasmn

I'd be too scared of even think of a home birth. Getting to see my placenta in a freezer would scare me even more.


----------



## Feronia

Hah, mine's in a clear bag so it kind of looks like a bag of meat... which looks even more out of place since we're vegans!

Does anyone know whether it's possible to encapsulate it myself with limited knowledge on the subject? Has anyone done this?


----------



## ljo1984

Feronia said:


> Hah, mine's in a clear bag so it kind of looks like a bag of meat... which looks even more out of place since we're vegans!
> 
> Does anyone know whether it's possible to encapsulate it myself with limited knowledge on the subject? Has anyone done this?

I've read of ladies doing it themselves, I'm not sure where you get the capsules from but google it, sounds pretty straight forward from what I remember. Xx


----------



## pimento1979

Yes, check that link out that i posted above, they do DIY kits as well for about 1/2 the price of getting a specialist to do it for you.


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm getting someone to encapsulate mine for me (it's one of my few 'splurges' related to this pregnancy/birth). My concern with encapsulating was just that I wanted it done right away (like within 2 days) and didn't think I'd have the energy to do it myself right away. But at a month out, it certainly would be worth trying to do it yourself if you have the time and energy, as the DIY kits are much cheaper. But if that's not something you're interested in, I'd maybe just hang on to it now and think of planting it in the spring when the ground is a little less frozen.


----------



## gryphongrl

I am puzzled by those that make a smoothie out of it. I don't eat much meat anyway but that placenta definitely did NOT look yummy... looked like any other organ meat. Encapsulating, however, sounds awesome. I think I kept mine in the fridge too long though and it went bad bc it got a little soupy. (Am I grossing anyone out yet? sorry.) :)


----------



## Kota

i'll be making a smoothie out of mine immediately post birth, and then will get the midwife to chop off a couple of small chunks to do smoothies up with over the next couple of days, the rest I'll encapsulate myself, I have everything I need as do it as a business so just will need to find the time/energy in those first few days post partum!


----------



## ljo1984

Question, what else goes in these smoothies?? I'm intregued.


----------



## pimento1979

Berries, banana, Greek yogurt and a small chunk of the placenta :). That's gonna be my smoothie recipe :)


----------



## MindUtopia

pimento1979 said:


> Berries, banana, Greek yogurt and a small chunk of the placenta :). That's gonna be my smoothie recipe :)

Yep, that's pretty much what's going in mine as well. There's a recipe on the IPEN website if you want the specific amounts. I'm a vegetarian, but I have no problems with a placenta smoothie. I don't choose to not eat meat because I think it looks gross or whatnot. I don't eat it because I don't think most corporately farmed meat is healthy for you and I choose not to support the industry behind it (and we don't have the land to raise our own animals). But I'm happy to try a placenta smoothie if it's going to aid in my recovery from birth. Everyone says they taste great actually.


----------



## ljo1984

Do you cook it first then or whizz it up still raw?


----------



## pimento1979

Raw placenta, so the experts don't recommend it if there's been meconium in the waters. 

I've heard you don't even taste it as the fruit covers up the taste and the berries covers up the colour!


----------



## Feronia

MindUtopia said:


> pimento1979 said:
> 
> 
> Berries, banana, Greek yogurt and a small chunk of the placenta :). That's gonna be my smoothie recipe :)
> 
> Yep, that's pretty much what's going in mine as well. There's a recipe on the IPEN website if you want the specific amounts. I'm a vegetarian, but I have no problems with a placenta smoothie. I don't choose to not eat meat because I think it looks gross or whatnot. I don't eat it because I don't think most corporately farmed meat is healthy for you and I choose not to support the industry behind it (and we don't have the land to raise our own animals). But I'm happy to try a placenta smoothie if it's going to aid in my recovery from birth. Everyone says they taste great actually.Click to expand...

Exactly! I'm vegan but I would have no qualms with eating my own placenta. 

Thanks, ladies -- I'm going to look more into this!


----------



## Kota

you can pretty much use any smoothie receipe you want, ie/ if you prefer green smoothies etc then go for it, but apparenlty the berry/fruit smoothie covers up the placenta taste better then most, thats what I'll be going with.


----------



## motherearth23

https://www.placentabakery.com/#!

^^^ Here are the list of major benefits that make me want to encapsulate my placenta!!! 

I also have a ton of DIY instructions bookmarked as I would much rather do it myself than pay someone else!

https://www.alternative-mama.com/placenta-encapsulation/
this one is using an oven not a dehydrator machine! ^

https://www.cafemom.com/journals/read/1577334/Placenta_Encapsulation_Instructions_w_Pictures
picture steps! ^ 

https://spicy-momma.blogspot.com/2010/01/diy-placenta-encapsulation.html
a third reference just for good measure ^

These are the three best "recipes" I could find. I like the idea of steam it with lemon and ginger! My hubs is pretty grossed out by the entire idea but I am so excited to try these in July!


----------



## jensha

Not long ago, I thought it was gross, but I totally changed my mind! I'm concerned about post-partum depression, so it's either placenta encapsulation or taking anti-depression drugs. I'm becoming more and more crunchy with time! No more pharmaceutical drugs for me!


----------



## jensha

Hey, can you still eat / encapsulate your placenta if you delay cord clamping?


----------



## peacebaby

Hmmm this thread is giving me something to think about. 

For those who have had the smoothie or the capsules, did you feel better, more energetic etc?


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for the links, motherearth. :) I read through the instructions and I really want to do this, but I'm honestly not sure I can stomach it. I don't entirely know why -- I'm not squeemish! It may be because I haven't eaten meat in over 12 years.

I know this is different, it's not animal flesh, but I just took a look at it in the freezer and it looks like a piece of steak. I wonder whether I would be able to physically handle it since some people have problems eating meat again after their bodies become used to not digesting it for so long.

I didn't have any PND, I'm taking iron supplements (floradix) for the blood loss I sustained, but I have plenty of energy. Will it still be super helpful to eat being 5 weeks PP? Any vegetarians/ vegans ate their placenta and felt fine?


----------



## NaturalMomma

Encapsulated it


----------

